# Good solid MK3 VR6 radiator.



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Ive always used stock radiators on my VR6s. Never changed on my 12v, and with some hard boosting this summer im only waiting for it to start leaking. 
Mishimoto,oem,Ebay alu.....
What to get? 
Is the Mishi/Ebay the same stuff with diffrent wrapping and price tag ?


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

I've *heard* that the Mishi is nothing more than an ebay radiator with a nice logo on the front, but I cannot confirm that. Watching this though, as I'm trying to track one down myself. It seems like most of the big companies (griffin, fluidyne, be cool, etc) don't offer anything for the German cars. :beer:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I haven't seen an aftermarket direct fitment VR6 aluminum radiator with a core that is nearly as nice as the OEM. I had a Godspeed core at one point (ebay) and it looked significantly worse than stock in terms of fin count/cooling. I'll be sticking with an OEM until I need to customize something for fitment.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

....i was really looking into the ebay aluminum radiators...as i would love the dual pass radiator down here in hot azz south florida... i think capt.dreadz is running one now...but i could be horribly wrong...lol...


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I know CxRacing has *2.0* ones.
http://www.cxracing.com/mm5/merchan...Product_Code=RAD-VW-MK3-MT&Category_Code=Golf


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Every ebay one I've ever cut open has been an atrocious core wrapped in paper thin, poorly welded end tanks. Skip them. The mishimoto's do not cool as well as stock. 

If you want something decent, Howe can build a nice one at a much more reasonable price then the really big names... Also, since you have a mk2- summit racing sells a made in USA "scirrocco" radiator that fits almost perfectly... With a VR you may have to modify the end tanks some, but at least it's a good start. To mount it all I had to do is weld some pins to go into the cross member and some slots on the top for the factory tabs... 

At under $300, it's the only thing in in that ballpark I can think of that's even remotely worth it... A custom Howe or whatever is the next step up at probably $600... 

Pete


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

2002 was the last time I bought a VR6 radiator. I remember back then, that the price was pretty ok for a stock one. So I guess I will go stock. 

Thanx for info. Cheap Ebay alu radiators is not a choice then.


----------

